# دورة تحلية المياه باستخدام r.o



## zicooo_10 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا المهندس محمد الخطيب ، مهندس مياه وبيئة
ومن باب نشر المعرفه اكتب هذا الموضوع

قمت بعمل دورة تخص تحلية المياه
وهي دورة مبسطه وذات فائده كبيره
لمن يهمه الامر في الاسفل روابط لجميع حلقات هذه الدوره
انصح بمتابعة حلقه حلقه يوميا

لا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم
يمكنكم مرسلتي على البريد الالكتروني الموجود في كل حلقه

روابط دورة التحلية : 
*
*1- الحلقة الأولى : *
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nsI5eWjt2Y
*
*2- الحلقة الثانية: 
**http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1ja_H0hMG8
*
*3- الحلقة الثالثة: *
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiecZDPW8RA

*
*4-الحلقة الرابعة: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkCqTGAoGIQ

5- الحلقة الخامسة: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw_OHa-lQcc

6- الحلقة السادسة: 
http://youtu.be/h4p4Ik7FG7s

7- الحلقتين السابعة والثامنة : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEsYwHHFQ2Y&feature=youtu.be*


----------



## faerrd (23 نوفمبر 2012)

جزيل الشكرا اخي المحترم


----------



## zicooo_10 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

العفو يا اخي


----------



## مصطفي عطبرة (18 ديسمبر 2012)

أسال الله أن يجعله علما ينفعك يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون. ولك ألف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_abbas_2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع ،، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس يامن (21 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الف خير يارب


----------



## abdelbaky osman (3 يناير 2013)

مشكور على هذه الدورة المفيدة والاكثر من رائعة


----------



## mankoos (23 يناير 2013)

شكررررا


----------



## عبد الحكيم البدرى (30 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.amoudi (31 مايو 2013)

كلمه شكر قليله على كل من شارك في هذا العمل الرائع ... شكرا من الاعمـاق .


----------



## egystorm (19 مارس 2014)

ممكن رفع رابط الجزء 6 ضرورى لانة غير قابل للمشاهدة


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (29 مارس 2014)

ما قصرت


----------



## ابوميسم (4 يونيو 2014)

ابوميسم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الإخوة الأعزاء ..
> 
> ...


اتمنى اسمع رايك مع الشكر لكم


----------



## Ibra2014 (13 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Shikoooooo (6 أغسطس 2014)

جزيل الشكرا اخي المحترم​
​


----------



## المهندس البديري (13 أغسطس 2014)

Lesson 6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4p4Ik7FG7s


----------



## المذود (17 أغسطس 2014)

وفقك الله وجزاكم ربي خيرا


----------



## جمال بشر (23 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبوحماس (23 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ..
م/مصطفى الخطيب


----------



## mohamed abou elata (15 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## waelazzaz (16 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

